# harry potter tonight.  anyone going to the midnight showing?



## orodwen (Nov 17, 2005)

i'm gonna dress up, & if i am successful w/ sewing, our son will wear a robe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





we love going to opening midnight showings.  if we had been thinking enough ahead, we would have bought tickets to the imax theatre in denver but between jim's surgery & other things, it just took a backseat.

in either case, we got our tickets to the local theatre for tonight & later on we'll catch it at the imax. 

so, are we alone or are any of you going?


----------



## Shawna (Nov 17, 2005)

My son is driving me nuts to take him to this movie, but he is only 3 years old and I think it might scare him.  I would love to go to the midnight showing, but alas, I work tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let us know if it is really scary or not.  Graham keeps seeing the part with the dragon on tv and he loves dragons.  That's why he wants to go.


----------



## orodwen (Nov 17, 2005)

i think the only thing that might be scary to him is the rebirth of voldemort (i assuming you've read the books) because ralph fiennes does a fantastic job w/ his role. :spy: i don't think the dragons themselves would bother your son, even though the tournament is dangerous.  all i can say is that you can explain to him in advance that there may be some parts that he thinks are scary but it's ok to feel scared by suceh things in moviews; you might find them scary too.  it's ok.  it's not real & won't hurt him or you.  

that said, i don't know if your son is the type to have nightmares after scary things.   :crap: our son never was (he's now 16) & so we took him to everything; even rated r movies.  he knew they weren't real & has always had a deep understanding of this.  when he was around 6 his goals were to be a dad, make movies & create games.  your son may not be cut from that cloth & it's obviously up to you if he goes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you work until or through midnight, shawna?


----------



## user4 (Nov 17, 2005)

im going tomorrow...


----------



## Shawna (Nov 17, 2005)

I am supposed to be working until 2400, but I have an awful cold and think I better call in sick.  I am a caregiver for disabled kids (probably where I got the cold from in the first place) and we are not supposed to go to work when we are sick.  I might bring him to a matinee tommorow if I am feeling better.  As for getting scared, nothing scares him.  I took him to see Corpse bride and he loved it.  He also loves the Nightmare before Christmas so I think he'd be ok with HP.  I guess I'll find out.  Make sure you let us know how it is.


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 17, 2005)

Im gonna see the movie tomorrow! yayy my bf brought all the 3 movies and rewatched them cause I didnt see any of them only parts of the scenes but not the whole movie and now Im hooked on haryy potter hehe.


----------



## lovejam (Nov 17, 2005)

I probably won't see the film until Monday. My mom said she'd babysit while I saw the movie, so that's nice. Plus, I kinda just want to go after the initial crowd has already seen it. I don't really like crowded theaters.


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 18, 2005)

it doesn't come out till next thursday (24th) here so i have to wait for a week. even then, i still can't go till probably 2 more weeks cos i have exams


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 18, 2005)

i so went! me and my friends are wearing lightning bolts on our heads and the glasses from the book opening. you can say we love harry potter too much.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_My son is driving me nuts to take him to this movie, but he is only 3 years old and I think it might scare him.  I would love to go to the midnight showing, but alas, I work tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Let us know if it is really scary or not.  Graham keeps seeing the part with the dragon on tv and he loves dragons.  That's why he wants to go._

 

I heard this one is a little more " dark " if you would - as is the book if you read it ..  my boys are DYING for me to take them - and we will probably go on Monday - clear the weekend.


----------



## vloky (Nov 19, 2005)

I dragged my boyfriend to it tonight and he loved it. Now he wants to buy all the harry potter movie dvds.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I had to practically force him to go..


----------



## polobear45 (Nov 19, 2005)

Holy Cow!!!!!!!!! It was great !!! I cant wait to see it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

